# SKIP'S PREDATOR DAYS SPONSORS 2016



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*---TURKEY RIVER CALLS---BRIAN MEYER--GUTTENBERG , Ia*

*---PRIMAL RIGHTS---GREG DYKSTRA--HURON , SD*

*---R&R CALLS---RICK ROBBINS--TENINO , WA*

*---STONE COYOTE CALLS---RUDY CALDERONE--AKRON , OH*

*---THE PARKER GROUP---ERNIE--LAKE OSWEGO , OR*

*---EW GAME CALLS---ED WEDDLE--OVERGAARD , AZ*

*---BIG D CUSTOM CALLS---RODNEY HAIRELL--GRAND PARIRIE , TX ------------MANY MANY BEAUTIFUL CALLS , HATS ,T'S, SHIRTS, DVD'S--------WITH MORE COMING-----HOPE SOME OF YOU CAN MAKE THE HUNT SHOULD BE FUN AND THANKS TO THESE GREAT SPONSORS GREAT PRIZES-------SKIP*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like a good start Skip. Hope the weather turns out well and everyone has a safe hunt. Maybe 1 day I can make it up there.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

looks like a great start lots of great prizes there you will have more if I can get some time on my lathe soon


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *---TURKEY RIVER CALLS---BRIAN MEYER--GUTTENBERG , Ia*
> 
> *---PRIMAL RIGHTS---GREG DYKSTRA--HURON , SD*
> 
> ...


*---Flatlander's Custom Game Calls---John O'Neil--Grand Ledge , Mi*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*2 more New Sponsors today--------------------------------------------------------------*

*--Overdrive Outdoors---Kevin---Montague , Mi*

*---Crooked Creek Custom Calls---Brian Combs---Fancy Gay , Va*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

good to see brian sent you some more death tools this year they are great calls and I gave them the name


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Two Great Sponsors Joined Today--9/26/16*

*Orion Game Calls LLC--Doug Yancey--Colorado Springs, Co*

*Outdoor Writer/Columnist--Glen Wunderlich--Owosso, Mi*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool Deal Man! Proud for ya!

Now if You could just get YD to trow in some Predator Talk Stickers!! Bah Ha Ha!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Skip's got more loot than Fort Knox and about to give it all away.

The countdown has begun.

Where's Pokey?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

lol sorry glen 2 jobs and now trying to turn calls 24 hour days are not long enuff i will start a new thred with them


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sponsor-------Jimmy {Jet} Jensen-------Marquette, Mi*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Cool Deal Man! Proud for ya!
> 
> Now if You could just get YD to trow in some Predator Talk Stickers!! Bah Ha Ha!!


If I had known the move was going to be delayed I would have left the stickers and some calls unpacked. I have them,they're just in a box.....somewhere amongst the other boxes. I could have sworn I put them in a brown cardboard box.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Awe Didn't know You're Move had Been Delayed! Don't they know Hunting Season is just around the Corner?!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*The Count down has started----I put up the sign Today :hunter:* :smile:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I woul sure like to make one of them before you stop !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic's Skip.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Luck With it Man, Wish I was Closer!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

looks great skip and I see tex was out there to help you


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*another Sponsor---------Mark Ehins---Skandia ,Mi*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*-------------------------------Today---{10-11-16}----------------------------*

* Another Great Sponsor---------Widow maker Calls--Jerry Lively--Hardin, Mt*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Only 6 days before the Hunt I want to Thank ALL The Sponsors That Donated a Prize for the Hunt ---I Sure Appreciate your Kindness--You All made our hunt the Greatest--Thanks Again Skip& Sharon*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll be there in spirit, Skip, and am just about as excited about the event as anyone could be. Looking forward to some great stories and pics.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hope the weather holds for the hunt Skip--- we wait for the pictures every year---

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

As always glad to sponsor such an event Skip, its a good thing you and Sharon do, especially for the kids.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I will be making calls again eventually. I apologize I missed donating again this year.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*RICK--Thanks for donating for the other Hunts----------Your calls are awesome---Much Appreciated*


----------

